# Madison Co



## DavidW (Mar 9, 2005)

This is what I have. 150 or so acres on the Broad River from a private land owner. It is about half wooded and half pasture. There are about 30 head of cattle which have never bothered the deer  at all. The lease cost $1450 a year which is a little high but it does include sewer, water and power. I have a camper on it that I remodeled and put bunk beds on each end. Stove does work but we always used electric hot plates just to keep from messing with the gas. Fridge does NOT work. There are 4 metal ladder stands(store bought) and a 12ft tripod already in the woods. With my son playing so many sports I only went for 3 total days all last season. It just doesn`t make sense for me to keep it. I have spoken with the land owner and told him my intentions and he ok`ed it. Deer are plentiful as well as turkeys. I only took 2 does off it last year and let several small bucks walk. There was one big buck spotted but it never was shot at. I would like to get $3000.00 for everything like it is now.Serious inquiries only please. Call my cell @ 678-852-5336.
Thanks David W


----------



## DavidW (Mar 9, 2005)

*>>>>>>>>>>>>>>*

Need to add a couple of things. The lease is paid up through Feb 1 2006. It is due again then. Also, I will only sell it as a package deal, you get lease(thru 2-1-06), camper(22ft), stands,coffe maker,microwave,etc. I will be able to meet someone this sunday early a.m. Also no payment plan.  Thanks Again  DavidW


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Mar 9, 2005)

*David*

I called you earlier today, I am interested and will be up at my other property in Elbert county and hope to stop by and look at it.  I will be in touch.


----------



## msdins (Mar 9, 2005)

I am also interested in this. I have been in Oglethorpe for 19 years. Is this land close to Comer by chance?


----------



## DavidW (Mar 12, 2005)

*<<<<<<<<<<<<*

Thanks for all the replys.... it`s leased.


----------

